# Forward: Packgoats and Equipment



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)




----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I had seen this ad on craigslist and thought I would share it. Not sure why the craigslist link did not show up in the original post. Only the photo.??? So here it is again:
http://redding.craigslist.org/grd/3928078775.html

Also if this is against the rules let me know so I do not do it again.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

A friend of mine got the pack goat fever...I don't think he would be so crazy to drive to CA from CO for them but I forward the CL link to him.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Ha! I was going to stop on the way out of town and look at the tan one and them decided my truck was too loaded so I canceled....


----------

